# Quantum HPX20 w/ Hypercast?



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a guy who fishes mostly on lakes around Livingston county. I go for bass and anything else that will take a lure. Right now I'm using two different model Shimano reels, the Spirex and the Syncopate. Both these reels offer the Quick Fire trigger option which I really like. I've heard that Quantum HPX20 used to offer something called Hypercast, a trigger type set up for one handed casting. The reel was advertised as having 4 ball bearings and is no longer in production. Anyone out there have any opinions on this reel or are still using this model? Bill


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Had a lapse in judgement one day and bought 3 of the Quantums........few weeks later all three were in the bottom of my junk box.......eventually sold them for like $10 each......... Not worth a darn in my opinion..........


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thought it was a good idea whan it came out. just like above said i broke off to many lures using it to keep up useing it. i ended out with quantum optix 20-40 depening on fishing great reel for 20 bucks. anti reverse ball bearings and great drags for salmon. i think they retail for 25 but i got mine a tad cheaper 15 to be exact. they do not incled the snap shot bail cause they figure out it was worth less after a wile. when you go to snap it open when casting bass plugs on 6 lb tends to break off if it failed to open some time it does not.


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well that's what I wanted to hear. Some other opinions. Like I said, I really like the Quick Fire on the Shimano reels. They've worked great for me for the past two seasons and I find them to be very reliable.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Quantum = Zebco in French....

:lol:


My Wife likes the trigger, I can deal with it either way, since I manually close my bails most of the time...
There are about eight SpireX reels in my dining room right now, or there was this morning!

:evilsmile


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

So let me ask you, Why Spirex over the Syncopate? I started out with the Spirex but couldn't find a difference for half the price.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I _do_ use bait casters and kind of like the double paddle handle.

The Sycopate (which I own one or two, can't recall ATM) has (3 or) 4 bearings (and _does NOT specifically_ state STAINLESS bearings.

The Spirex has 5 _shielded _STAINLESS bearings.

The (Spirex FE/FG) latest version has a graphite body, rotor and side plates....I have 4 of the newer 2500's.
I also have 4 of the 2000FE's which have aluminum body & side plates; very nice for precision gear alignment & wear characteristics, but cold as hell trolling for walleyes with rod in hand during the next few upcoming months.
:yikes:
I prefer the Spirex, but am not above using a Syncopate (2000FB pictured):










_Especially _when the mercury plummets.....
:evilsmile
In the end a Spirex will out last a Syncopate, but if you get a few years out of a $30 reel, it's all good any how. I maintain my own & repair'M when they roll over, so $60 for something I may end up using 5-10 years is good, especially if I get more than 10 years out of the old girl.

After you've had these reels for a while (a few years) and _if_ you've stored them in the extremes of summer & winter - take one apart and examine the rusty bearings and metal surfaces that have formed from repeated condensation ( warm, cold, warm, cold)... I gave some Quantum B/C reels away that had been stored indoors and outdoors and the chrome was peeling off the magnets inside for the brakes.
They don't want them to last, they want to sell you another one!


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

Some very good points. I find that after just one season of use, I have "pet" reels in the tackle box. Can't say why, just lean toward "old reliable"! Maybe on my next shopping excursion, I'll spend the extra $30. Life is short, and this ain't practice. We only go around once! Use what you like and like what you use. For me its been Shimano!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

_*VERY good words to live by*_, I have been mulling over shelling out the $200 for a Stradic Ci43000 because it only weighs about 7 ounces and even after holding a 14-16 ounce combo for 4-8 hours, it takes it's toll on weary bones.
Something that weighs in at 10-12 ounces with the line on it may be worth the price....:yikes:



IF I can convince myself, I'll post about it when and IF it happens...LOL
Shimano has been very good to me for over 25 years.....

:fish2:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

if you want a good cheap spinning reel - you can't beat this for the money:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Regal-XiA_Spinning_Reels/descpage-DRXIA.html

i have a 2000 and 2 2500s - solid reel, pretty smooth and good drag. can't ask for much more.


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

If you can convince me of the advantages of this reel over the Shimano Quick Fire accessory, I would give it some consideration. But I have to tell ya, Reliable one handed casting is hard to beat.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> .
> They don't want them to last, they want to sell you another one!


 
now that the truth that why i suggest that quantum at wall marts. the optix 20-30 or 40 depend on what you can find and are after. four 24 bucks it the best reel i came across thus far for the price tag. your just going to throw them away any ways get a good one cheap not a expencive one for life and get stuck with it. if you need any help finding one i searh for it if need be .


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've decided to take a chance on the Daiwa Regal and ordered one from Tackle Warehouse. The sale price was too good. With any kind of luck, I may still get to try it out this year. I'll report back after my first outing.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i never use any trigger system on any spinning reel - just like i never close the bail with the handle, it's a 2 handed operation no matter what - so i can't make any comparison there. Triggers imho are just an easily broken trinket that has no place on the reel in the first place.

FWIW - of the spinning reels i bought from quantum or shimano that cost less than 100 bucks - they have all been junk. 2 spirex, a couple quickfires and a sonora. the spirexs lasted a good long time, but the drag was terrible just like all cheaper shimanos. the quantums were 95% percent plastic. The sonora was a decent reel - but it was 75 bucks i think. I expect to get a lot of life out these regals. they are solid.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> i never use any trigger system on any spinning reel - just like i never close the bail with the handle, it's a 2 handed operation no matter what - so i can't make any comparison there. Triggers imho are just an easily broken trinket that has no place on the reel in the first place.
> 
> FWIW - of the spinning reels i bought from quantum or shimano that cost less than 100 bucks - they have all been junk. 2 spirex, a couple quickfires and a sonora. the spirexs lasted a good long time, but the drag was terrible just like all cheaper shimanos. the quantums were 95% percent plastic. The sonora was a decent reel - but it was 75 bucks i think. I expect to get a lot of life out these regals. they are solid.


Tell me about it, I have a few Shimano Speedmasters that are 20 years old & the triggers STILL work fine.
Oh Justin.... :lol:
You watch with those "10 bearing" reels, the bearing will probably be the fist to go.
Ever wonder WHY some reels cost twice as much & have half the bearings??
Precision.
The Sonora is a $50 reel. BTW.

:lol:


----------



## Snapshot46 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well after reading everything above, I guess thats why we have Fords and Chevys. I own a couple of the Shimano Syncopate and Spirex reels and they have worked just fine for me even with the Quick Fire accessory. I've found it to be reliable one handed casting. If a $30 reel lasts me two seasons, anything else and I'm ahead of the game. These reels have done that. And yet I've ordered a Daiwa Regal just to see what all the hype is about. We'll see. I'm glad to see we have some diverse opinions. Great info.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i have old (as in 20 years old) shimanos laying around too. They were built a lot better back then before Shimano realized there was a a market for 150-300 dollar inshore, freshwater reels. You used to be able to buy a decent reel for 30-50 bucks from them that would last forever.... now they just have to keep up with the other junk in that price range and they sell a ton of it. I broke every spirex handle i ever owned. They all have those 20 year old handles on them now and sit in a box.:lol: I don't care how many bearings are in a spinning reel anyway - it has no affect on how it casts or how the drag works. I've been happy with the diawas i have - they are solid and not made of plastic. The cheaper ones just weigh more than the expensive ones.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Speed Master reels cost me $29.95 from Bass Pro back then J-dawG.
The bearings in a more expensive outfit are shielded whereas the cheaper ones are not; they are usually NOT stainless ( or have a much lower nickel & lead content) than a "corrosion resistant" BB. THEN there is the ABEC rating, your RPM & duty cycle rating (MTBF), which is another can 0' worms!
The cheaper Daiwa's ARE made of "plastic" (graphite impregnated, in varying degrees) just as any other lower end reels are.
My step-son even uses the Daiwa Sweepfires to wh00p on Salmon, B/C he knows they are going to roach the reel...LOL
One over looked and under rated reel also is Okuma (smooth drag), but like all the rest - the cheapies blow out much quicker.
Daiwa makes a great reel, but they aren't all made in Japan, the "Strike Force" or D-Shock" crap is all cH!NeSe and not worth a hoot.
Do you still have any of those Mitchell 308X's I had a bunch of about 5-6 years ago? (I still have two)
They were a damn smooth reel with a smooth drag and they were $15-20 if I remember right.
I'll take those Shimano's off your hands if you're just going to leave them to rot in the basement!
:evilsmile
I might even trade you a couple of Aluminum Oxide micro tip tops for them... :lol:
You're right though, the cheap ones weigh a HELLUVALOT more than the expensive ones!

One more thing Justin, the drags on some better spinning reels work that way because the arbor shaft is supported (as in riding ON) with usually one or two decent shielded ball bearings, some even are built in the spool.
Now I can truthfully say I will NEVER own a VanStaal reel!
:yikes:
*FOR THE RECORD:*
_Justin is a Ford guy, I drive a Toyota after GM lost a customer for life by treating me $*!**y._










RAS


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i actually prefer unshielded bearings. they are easier to flush/clean and oil. i put abec 7s in all my old baitcasters. don't bother with spinning reels because they just don't matter that much


----------



## trapman (Jan 2, 2006)

Stay away from Quantum they are junk buddy has two that are broke and he paid over 200 bills 4 them I was up noth salmon fishing watching a guy fight a big king when his antireverse broke on his quantum reel:rant:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

trapman said:


> Stay away from Quantum they are junk buddy has two that are broke and he paid over 200 bills 4 them I was up noth salmon fishing watching a guy fight a big king when his antireverse broke on his quantum reel:rant:


I will attest to their magnetic anti reverse being crap. I have two expensive reels sitting idle because of this. Their drags are awesome, but I still need an anti reverse.  I bought a Abu Soron STX awhile back to test, and so far like it. The Shimano's are also nice, I really like the Symetre and Stradic. By the way the Stradic FI is on sale at Cabelas for $119.00.


----------

